# May 1st - 7th BLD competition



## CraigBouchard (May 1, 2006)

Hey All, There were a couple competitions in the past couple weeks, and people were doing the scrambles the week after, so I just gave 2 weeks for them, so that people would have a chance...

3x3x3:
Scramble 1:
1. Andy Tsao.......2:22.89
2. Frank Morris.....3:01.44
3. Craig Bouchard...DNF

Scramble 2:
1. Andy Tsao.......2:20.59
2. Craig Bouchard...2:41.35
3. Frank Morris.....2:42.42

Scramble 3:
1. Andy Tsao.......2:05.73
2. Craig Bouchard...2:39.68
3. Frank Morris.....DNF

4x4x4:
Scramble 1:
1. Chris Hardwick...21:04.39

Scramble 2:
1. Chris Hardwick...DNF

5x5x5:
Scramble 1:
1. Chris Hardwick...DNF

Scramble 2:
1. Chris Hardwick...DNF

Total Points:
1. Andy Tsao.......30
2. Craig Bouchard...18
3. Frank Morris.....17
4. Chris Hardwick...10

Congratulations Andy on yet another win, keep up the good work.

3x3x3 Scrambles:
1. B F' U2 L2 D L2 R' D U' B R' F R' D' B F R B L R2 D B' L' R2 D	
2. L R2 F2 R2 B' F D' L B L' R' D2 U' F' U' B2 R2 B L' R2 U' B' L B R2	
3. F2 L' D L2 R U F' U R D2 U R D2 B' F L2 R2 B F' L2 R2 D R2 B' F'

4x4x4 Scrambles:
1. L b L' B2 d' B2 f' l2 R' F d2 U l2 d2 u2 L2 d2 u2 f' R' B b2 f l f2 D U r2 R d' L' R' D2 u L d r R' F2 d'	

2. f2 D R U' b f' D' L u F' D d' u2 l' F l' F2 L2 R b f' l' R B L2 l B' r2 R2 D' l2 F' d2 f' r D2 R2 F2 L' r2

5x5x5 Scrambles:
1. l r' d2 b F r2 B' U2 R' D u2 l D2 u' f' r' U2 b L' U' l' u2 L F R2 B r' u2 B2 b2 U2 l d2 l2 R d r f2 L' b f2 F u' L2 l' D r B' D' u2 r2 F U' L f' L2 r' u f' u	
2. L' R' U2 r' f' d f l r' d2 U2 b' L2 l' r R' B2 f' d l F d2 L' l2 r' R2 u B' R' u f2 L2 b2 F d F R d2 L r' f D2 U2 r B2 F D2 l2 U2 r f2 F' D' R' D2 u' l2 D' b' U2

Good Luck All


----------



## Kirjava (May 1, 2006)

3x3x3:

1) 3:40
2) 3:59
3) DNF

4x4x4:

1) DNF


----------



## cmhardw (May 1, 2006)

4x4x4

Scramble #1: 16:42.56

Done with blaring music, and my alarm clock set to go off at a random time during the solve as well. I was wearing my earmuffs to block out some of the noise. I don't have time to do another solve right now, but I will still try all 4 scrambles this week.

Chris


----------



## FrankMorris (May 3, 2006)

Frank Morris
3:00.18, DNF, DNF

1st DNF, was off by 2 moves. 2nd DNF, I dropped the cube in mid solve, so I figured there was no point in continuing.


----------



## cmhardw (May 4, 2006)

4x4x4

Scramble #2: 23:52.53

Again done with blaring music, and I set my alarm clock to go off at some random point during the solve; I was wearing my earmuffs. I was ok with tuning out the music, but I could not for the life of me tune out my alarm clock tonight. I'm just glad I still got the solve!

5x5x5 solves to come soon too.

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (May 4, 2006)

3x3x3

2:43.75, DNF, 2:52.75

Chris


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 6, 2006)

Name: Craig Bouchard
Times: 3:13.49, 2:41.07, 1:43.05

Solve 3 was nice


----------



## tsaoenator (May 6, 2006)

Name: Andy Tsao
Times: 2:08.68, 2:09.16, 2:04.15
Quote: All sub 2:10


----------



## cmhardw (May 7, 2006)

5x5x5

Scramble #1: 48:20.79

Done in my family room while everyone was there watching TV and my sister was playing and stuff. I was wearing my earmuffs to block out some of the noise.

Chris


----------



## tsaoenator (May 7, 2006)

Can't there be a separate scoring category for 4x4x4 and 5x5x5?
Because Chris is going to win as long as he does them successfully...


----------



## CraigBouchard (May 7, 2006)

If he can solve 7 things all successfully then power to him. Maybe you could take the time to learn how to do it too, because he has put tremendous hours in practicing it.


----------



## cmhardw (May 7, 2006)

Maybe there could also be a ranking for just the 3x3x3 since it is the "main event" so to speak? Like an overall ranking and then a 3x3x3 main event ranking?

I asked Craig about that too, and though I think it's cool that everything is ranked together, if you guys all focus on the 3x3 then I think a "just the 3x3" ranking would be a good idea too.

I don't want to tread on any toes here, but I will solve the 4x4 and 5x5 every week. I need the practice, and I have a lot of redemption issues for the 4x4 BLD in competition after my 4 DNFs  So consider me a regular for the bigger cubes from here on out.

Chris


----------



## cmhardw (May 7, 2006)

5x5x5

Scramble #2: DNF

Done with music, alarm clock, and earmuffs. Couldn't get that stupid alarm clock out of my head today. My memorization time was almost exactly that of my solve in the Chattahoochee tournament, so I'll continue to practice this way.

Chris


----------

